# Our ED Adventure



## ronpal (Sep 20, 2006)

Got back a few days ago from a great ED experience. Ordered the car in February, picked it up Sep 30th. The E90 335 is just an amazing car. I will not add much about the car because it has all been said before but I find it a great balance between an exhilarating sports car and a comfortable and composed cruiser. Push the pedal and it just goes with a great growl (especially with all 4 windows open) and it loves the twisting roads, yet it is quiet and relaxed on the Autostrada going 80-100 mph. Thanks to everyone on the e90 and bimmerfest forums for their advice. 

Flew into München from Washington DC. Meet a fellow e90.post member and his wife and split a taxi to Freimann. After a quick meal went to the car and then had to leave it there because they had forgot to put the wheel locks on that we had given to the receptionist. After some Zwetschken Tote and coffee finally took delivery. Plugged in the iPOD, connect the Phone/Bluetooth turned on the GPS (Garmin) and we were off to Seefeld Austria for the first night. 

The next day we drove over the Timmelsjoch, what a fantastic drive, especially in a 335. Recommend it to anyone doing an ED. We were lucky with the weather as it was lightly raining when we left Seefeld but as we drove south it started to clear and we had sunshine on and over the pass into Italy. Had lunch in Merano Italy, which is really a beautiful city. Drove the Autostrade to Verona where we spent the next 2 nights. Did a lot of sight seeing in Verona and went to the Arena, the 2000-year-old roman era coliseum, to watch Nabucco and Aida on separate nights. Even to non-opera fans I would recommend that if you are in Verona during opera season to try and get tickets. Even from the stone steps in the back the show was worth it.

Spent the next two days driving and sightseeing around lake Garda and the Strada del Vin in the Alto Adige. The lake was beautiful; the wines were good and the roads great to drive. Spent 2 nights at Castle Pergine just east of Trent. This place is a true find and I recommend it to everyone. The family that owns and runs it was great; the food was fantastic and the views stunning. We spent 2 nights there and we will go back again.

When then drove the Via Dolomiti from Bolzano almost all the way to Cortina. Of course another great dive. The dolomites are spectacular, I think they some of the most beautiful mountains in the world. We spent the night at Rifugio Lagazuoi at 2750 meters, another experience not to be missed. The weather was not the best as it was cold and windy with some light snow (-10C in the morning and 60+ kph wind gusts) but it was still worth it. 

Unfortunately the weather got worse the next day as we were driving into Austria. The heavy cold rain and fog made us change our plans from driving the Grossglockner Hochalpinstrasse to going over the lower Felbertauern Pass to Kitzbul. As we drove higher up we saw more and more snow and the on coming cars were all covered in snow. We were beginning to worry about making it. Finally a few kilometers from the pass the police stoped all cars and make them turn around if they don***8217;t have chains, which we did not. That was September 5th, and I could not believe it. Found out from the local tourist office that many passes were closed or had restrictions and that the best way was to go to the Brenner Pass. Luckily this was the one night we did not have a hotel reservation so we just changed our plans, drove over the Brenner Pass and spent the night in Garmish Germany. 

The final day with the car in Germany we had planned to do some more sight seeing and test on the Autobahn if the speed limiter on the car really works. Unfortunately we had even more rain, really hard at times so we never got to try it out. Skipped the sightseeing and drove straight to München, dropped off he car, and headed to the beer halls downtown before going to the factory for our tour. Don***8217;t miss the factory tour, it***8217;s interesting and worth the time. Spent the next 2 days in München before flying home. . All in all, a great trip. I now know why BMW does ED as we are hooked and will likely be doing this again. Now the wait for our redelivery at the Performance Delivery Center begins.

Pictures
1)	The new car
2)	Timmelsjoch Pass
3)	Overlooking Verona
4)	The Arena at night
5)	Torri del Benco on Lake Garda
6)	Gelato!!!


----------



## ronpal (Sep 20, 2006)

*More Photos*

1) On the Strada del Vino in the Alto Adige
2) Castle Pergine 
3) the view from our room at Castle Pergine
4) Just before the top of the Passo Pardoi on the Via Dolomiti
5) & 6) View from the top of the Rifugio Lagazuoi


----------



## ronpal (Sep 20, 2006)

*Last Photos*

1) Sunrise at the Rifugio Lagazuoi
2) From the Passo Falzarego looking up to the Rifugio Lagazuoi on top
3) Just before the Brenner Pass
4) Der Welt at night.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2007)

beautiful pictures!!! Thank you very much for sharing! Makes me miss ED so much I wanna cry- lol


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Awesome pics....thanks for posting!!!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome back and congrats!!! Is that an X5 I see behind you.........don't see many of those at Freimann!

Erik


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Awesome pics....thanks for posting!!!


are u back from your India/Nepal trip?!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great pictures and sights  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Ronpal:

I was going through photos of my ED in preparation to finish up my own report. It looks like I may have "snapped" your car at HARMS. If you want the full resolution photo PM me and I'll get it to you.

I also have a photos of "M 8421Z" and "M 8496Z" as well whoever they belong to?

Oh! - Thanks for the report... nice!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

SJAPoc said:


> Great pictures and sights  Thank you for sharing!


+ 1


----------



## borisivan (Aug 2, 2007)

*Snow!????*

OUCH!!!

I have the summer performance tires when I pick mine up on November 17th. I knew that this is a risk, and that we may need to alter our plans if the weather is cold.

We *were* planning on heading to Austria, but if you're saying the main way to get there travels through elevations where there is snow at the BEGINNING OF SEPTEMBER, I'd guess we're screwed.

Were you visiting a mountain peak that isn't on the main highway to Vienna? Or, is this the 'regular way to get there'?

-mike


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Enjoyed the report and pics! :thumbup:


----------



## ronpal (Sep 20, 2006)

borisivan said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> I have the summer performance tires when I pick mine up on November 17th. I knew that this is a risk, and that we may need to alter our plans if the weather is cold.
> 
> ...


Borisivan
I would not worry to much about snow, just be prepared and be flexible. We were coming from Cortina Italy trying to go north back to Germany. You do not need to go over high passes to get to many parts of Austria. Plus what we had was a freak late summer storm. All that snow is likely gone by now. Of course snow is likely in November but on most days the roads should be fine, only the high passes may cause problems but even they get cleared.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## ronpal (Sep 20, 2006)

Skiddy said:


> Ronpal:
> 
> I was going through photos of my ED in preparation to finish up my own report. It looks like I may have "snapped" your car at HARMS. If you want the full resolution photo PM me and I'll get it to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer Skiddy but I think we have enough photos of the car. Unfortunately it won't make the redelivery happen any sooner. I wounder when our cars will get on a boat. I assume yours will be a different boat as you are a west coaster.
Looking forward to reading you report.
RonP


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Great report. Thanks for sharing.


----------

